# Colson Flyer



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a few questions on this recent Colson acquisition. Any idea of the year, late 20s or 30s? What would the tank look like and those anyone have any leads on one? I'll also be looking for a proper battery tube/can down the line.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2014)

You don't need me to tell you, but I will anyway. That's a beautiful patina on that bike.


----------



## mike j (Oct 20, 2014)

Great bike Brian, really like those seat springs, amongst other things.


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2014)

Thats a beauty .I have to agree with Dave even though its hard to admit.


----------

